# Savoy Declaration: On the Holy Spirit



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 6, 2008)

The PCUSA, EPC, and ARP have chapters in their WCF "On the Holy Spirit" and "of the Gospel", but I understand they've been criticized as weakening God's Sovereignty.

The Savoy Declaration (and possibly the 1689 LBC?) has at least a chapter on the Gospel, and I don't remember if they have one on the Holy Spirit. How do they compare w/ what the American chapters say?


----------

